# South Dakota Early goose season



## LochMInWaterfowl (Jul 11, 2009)

gone


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Curious to see when they do it myself.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

It has been proposed to start Sept.5


----------



## LochMInWaterfowl (Jul 11, 2009)

gone


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

It's almost always the first full weekend in Sept.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 22, 2009)

Looknig forward to my third year hunting South Dakota early honkers. It is a much closer drive for me this year now that I am in Nodak instead of Utah.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sure hope its the 5th... have a 3 day weekend that weekend!


----------



## LochMInWaterfowl (Jul 11, 2009)

gone


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

early season for south dakota starts on september 6, 2009, one half hour before sunrise.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

if you are getting that from the sdgf website..... that is from 2008. the dates don't look like they have been released yet. but it should be the 5th


----------



## LochMInWaterfowl (Jul 11, 2009)

gone


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Clark Griswald said:


> if you are getting that from the sdgf website..... that is from 2008. the dates don't look like they have been released yet. but it should be the 5th


woops just read that sorry guys. * not the 6th*


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

its offical its on the 5th


----------

